# Publicidad banco xxx



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2011)

hola recien veia en la TV una publicidad de un banco , (el banco mxaxcxrxo) (xxxx) 
y me causo .... gracia ? bronca ?? 

ponian como que el banco ese aydudaba a todos y ponia una sucursal cerca de un cerro en una zona de indigenas, gente humilde de una zona apartada, con onda de que llega a todas partes a ayudar.
se veia en la oficina un empleado con traje mientras les daba dinero a una señora la cual lo envolvia en un trapo .


en fin.
hace 300 años que viven ahi y jamas necsitaron un prestamo (vendria bien que el gobierno les lleve escuelas, pero no ) .
y aparece un banco el cual les prestara dinero (que nunca necesitaron) ..... y en menos de 5 años todas esas tierras son del banco .:enfadado:

y mas :enfadado:


----------



## Imzas (Jul 27, 2011)

uff, recorde cuando los exploradores/conquistadores/explotadores llegaban a un nuevo lugar donde habian nativos, los impresionaban dandoles espejos, y cosas brillantes qque nunca usarian. Con los espejos, aprenderian la nocion de fealdad y el incoformismo con si mismos.
con las cosas brillantes aprenderian la codicia y la competicion entre ellos para quedarse con las cosas del projimo. 
ES como la botella arrojada por el aviador en la pelicula "Los Dioses deben estar locos".
XD


----------

